# Pictures of Stella and my Sister's Coton



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella and I took my Mom and drove to my sister's in Nebraska this weekend. It was an 11-1/2 hour trip there and a 12 hour trip back. Stella did beautifully and was very happy to see my sister's 1-1/2 year old Coton de Tulear, Rico. I thought maybe some of you would like to see the pictures. They played very nicely but she let him know that she was the Queen and they'd play only when SHE wanted to


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, my goodness, what beautiful dogs. I love Stella's coloring.

The Coton sure looks like a Hav.
Glad they got along.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how much Rico looks like a havanese. It's hard to tell from the picture, how much bigger is he than Stella?

I've never gone on a long trip with Piper-did Stella sleep most of the way? How often did you stop for her?

I'm glad you and Stella had fun!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful pups!! That is one long trip!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

We stopped only for gas, fast food and potty breaks at the rest areas three times each way. Stella did sleep almost the whole time. She is a good traveler. She jumped right into her car seat this morning when I opened the car door ready to go on another adventure. (too bad it was just to the groomer)
I think she not only inherited my late DH's eyes but his love of travel as well 

Rico does look like a havanese but his front legs are shorter, he's stockier and his snout is shorter. His coat isn't as cottony as Stella's either. He is a real love though with a very sweet personality and smart as a whip.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, I wouldn't know the difference in breed between the two!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so funny that they both have similar markings. rico sure does look like a hav to me (short legs even more so) I always thought Cotons' lost most of their coloring like sable havs. Cuban or French those are two striking fluffinutters.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures! I had no idea how much the Coton's looked like Havanese.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like Missy, I thought Cotons lost the puppy color also and ended up white. Cotons and Havs were the two breeds I was looking at and decided on the Hav because it seems they are so much the same in most ways, but I wanted some color. We have a nephew that got a Coton that is now about 2 and they thinks it's the best breed ever. At times I think about adding a playmate and still think about a Coton ~ but how can any breed beat a Hav?


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

This is what I've found on the color of Cotons:


> White, black and white and tricolor (white with cream, gray, light brown or light lemon and black).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look just adorable together! I didn't realize that the Coton's looked that much like Havs either.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Both are so cute! And so funny about Stella calling the shots about when she will play. :biggrin1: If you hadn't told us, I too would have thought Rico was a Hav. And I would have thought his coat was the more cottony one. Thanks for posting the pictures! It is fun to learn new things about other breeds too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. I thought Cotons were all white too. Live and learn. Boy does he look like a hav. You are a brave soul to take that long a trip with Stella. I'd be crazy a few hours into it (if that long).


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I researched Cotons before we decided on a Hav. They are in the Bichon family, too. We went with Jack because Havs have more color. I didn't want a mostly white doggie. Coton breeders seemed to be rarer than Havs.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They look gorgeous together weren't you tempted to snaffle him home with you?I don't know about you,but I think girls are generally bossier than boys,and tend to rule the roost,whatever the breed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sooo cute! I love the markings
Kara


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also think Coton's are rare but there is a breeder about 30 minutes from me...and no, I will not allow myself to call or go take a look. One of her dogs, Hooch, is on a bag of dog food...really pretty.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> They look gorgeous together weren't you tempted to snaffle him home with you?


Yes! My sister and I always tease about taking each other's dogs home with us when we leave. She's agreed to take Stella if anything ever happens to me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> so funny that they both have similar markings. rico sure does look like a hav to me (short legs even more so) I always thought Cotons' lost most of their coloring like sable havs. Cuban or French those are two striking fluffinutters.


I believe, if I remember correctly, that there are two different Coton registries. One has mostly the whites and sables (which turn white or nearly so by adulthood, just like ours, and the other has whites, back and white partis, and tri colors.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pictures! Sounds like you had a great trip! I am not sure why this is.....but everytime I see a post from you and see Stella's name...I think of a man yelling.....S-T-E-L-L-A....It must of been on something Robbie watched or a cartoon or something. If I figure out what it is..I'll have to post it.ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like a Hav to me too! I studied the Coton and finally decided I wanted more color....then, I had Dexter, then Jack. I too thought Cotons were mostly white.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Julie said:


> Cute pictures! Sounds like you had a great trip! I am not sure why this is.....but everytime I see a post from you and see Stella's name...I think of a man yelling.....S-T-E-L-L-A....It must of been on something Robbie watched or a cartoon or something. If I figure out what it is..I'll have to post it.ound:


Have you watched 'A Streetcar Named Desire' recently? I think it was Marlon Brando in that movie who yelled S-T-E-L-L-A..........


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We met the sweetest Coton today,he was a little bigger[only by a whisker] than Dizzie,he was very happy and friendly and played beautifully with both Nellie and Dizzie.His owners said his coat was a nightmare,he is kept pretty short.His coat was soft and a little more fluffy than Dizzie's,he also had a fairly large nose!His owners had never heard of Havaneses,but they both thought they were lovely.


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

I looked at Cotons, and they are supposed to be good with kids too, but I think I decided against them because of their rarity. Of course, Havanese are fairly rare, but increasing in popularity.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

There are Cotons and Cotons. The real Coton de Tulear, from Madagascar, is a rare breed, not part of AKC, fabulous dogs with light, cottony hair and superficially very similar to the Havanese. They are both part of the bichon family.

There is a line of "Cotons" that are of European descent, not from Madagascar, and those have recently gone with AKC. These have entered the show world, and will soon be coming from puppy mills, no doubt. If anyone wants a proper education in the Coton de Tulear, please see the CTCA website, www.cotonclub.org. CTCA was started by Dr. Robert Jay Russell, who first brought the Coton over from Madagascar in the early 1970s. My neighbors had one of the first of these Cotons in the U.S.

I would have gotten a true Coton de Tulear, but they are twice a expensive as a Havanese, and as long as you are careful with your Havanese breeder I don't see the real advantage unless you just want a Coton. But they are great dogs.


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

Mojo's Mom said:


> There are Cotons and Cotons. The real Coton de Tulear, from Madagascar, is a rare breed, not part of AKC, fabulous dogs with light, cottony hair and superficially very similar to the Havanese. They are both part of the bichon family.
> 
> There is a line of "Cotons" that are of European descent, not from Madagascar, and those have recently gone with AKC. These have entered the show world, and will soon be coming from puppy mills, no doubt. If anyone wants a proper education in the Coton de Tulear, please see the CTCA website, www.cotonclub.org. CTCA was started by Dr. Robert Jay Russell, who first brought the Coton over from Madagascar in the early 1970s. My neighbors had one of the first of these Cotons in the U.S.
> 
> I would have gotten a true Coton de Tulear, but they are twice a expensive as a Havanese, and as long as you are careful with your Havanese breeder I don't see the real advantage unless you just want a Coton. But they are great dogs.


I love the Havanese already. They are expensive enough for us, but so far, we love this dog. I can't wait to take him home. I have a sneaky suspicion that we might become hooked and get another one in a few years. We will see.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ "In a few years"? hehe I will be shocked if anyone can resist for that long! For most of us it's a few months


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

galaxie said:


> ^ "In a few years"? hehe I will be shocked if anyone can resist for that long! For most of us it's a few months


Well, it will take at least a year to get this puppy settled in with all the kinks worked out. I have two small boys to keep me busy too, so one is enough for now! Plus my breeder would not let me get a new one until this one is older. She knows what is on my plate.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Very sweet pictures!


----------

